# What kind of Oil to use on 2010 GTI TSI motor?



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello all,
I am new to TSI motor. I have an 2010 GTI 6spd. I've owned an 2007 GTI with FSI motor and used Mobil 1 Syn 0W-30 every oil change.
So whats the best oil to use for the TSI motor?
Thanks


----------



## gtitdi (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: What kind of Oil to use on 2010 GTI TSI motor? (anonymous911)*

I use Valvoline 5W40 which is synthetic on my TSi engine.


----------



## haxgti (May 20, 2009)

5w40 castrol syntec


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

mobile 1 synthetic. only.


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: (fastgti69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgti69* »_mobile 1 synthetic. only.

0W-40?


----------



## tCboost60_1 (Feb 2, 2009)

id use OEM castrol synthetic or motul.


----------



## ccmnova (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: (tCboost60_1)*

Make sure the oil meets the VW spec and save all receipts, etc.
I use Castrol 5W-40 since this is what my dealer will use for the 10K changes and I want to keep the same when I do every other change at 5K intervals.


----------



## lookin4trouble (Jun 14, 2008)

I use Castrol Euro Formula 0W-30. Check it out. Most all of the Pep Boys in the Philadelphia area carry it.


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: (tCboost60_1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tCboost60_1* »_id use OEM castrol synthetic or motul.


you use 5w-40?
Im thinking of getting castrol syn 0w-40 or 5w-30 since it is german made with the real syn oil.


----------



## tCboost60_1 (Feb 2, 2009)

with motul id use 5w40 for the castrol syn id use what they have at the dealer cause its free and fully synthetic german made as you said, at the end of the day the difference is the placebo man. im not sure the exact weight but it may be 0w40


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (ccmnova)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ccmnova* »_Make sure the oil meets the VW spec and save all receipts, etc.
I use Castrol 5W-40 since this is what my dealer will use for the 10K changes and I want to keep the same when I do every other change at 5K intervals.

x2
List of VW "approved" oils:
http://www.vw.com/myvw/yourcar...s.pdf

I was considering changing out to Total 5W-40, but since I have the "free maintenance" and the dealer is gonna put in Castrol 5W-40 anyways....didn't seem worth it to change it up


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: (snobrdrdan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snobrdrdan* »_
x2
List of VW "approved" oils:
http://www.vw.com/myvw/yourcar...s.pdf

I was considering changing out to Total 5W-40, but since I have the "free maintenance" and the dealer is gonna put in Castrol 5W-40 anyways....didn't seem worth it to change it up

Right now, Im leaning onto Castrol Syn 5W-40 or 0W-30 or Mobile One Syn 0W-30. 
Just want to pick the right oil so the car will run perfectly and last longer. I've used 0w-40 Mobil One Syn since my 2002 GTI 1.8T. No problems so far. so i would like to try Castrol since it has the real German made syn oil,


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: (anonymous911)*

Ok, i checked ecstuning and they dont have oil filter for 2010 GTI yet.
Anyone here have part number for the oil filter? Will it be the same as the 2010 GTI oil filter? Ill check for the oil filter # today.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (anonymous911)*

AFAIK as long as it is a TSI motor the oil filter is the same.


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: (ViRtUaLheretic)*

you change oil every 10k miles by letting VW changing the oil?? 
10k seems too long but it will be fine, right?


----------



## lookin4trouble (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: (anonymous911)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anonymous911* »_Right now, Im leaning onto Castrol Syn 5W-40 or 0W-30

The Castrol Syn 5W-40 sold in the states is not Euro spec (although it does technically meet 502 standards).


----------



## fastgti69 (Apr 26, 2009)

5w-30 mobile 1 synthetic.


----------



## EODTEK (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (fastgti69)*

One correct answer only.
Castrol Syntec 5 W 40. It meets the VW specs for 502.00.
Anything else...you're taking your chances.
(Chances...as in warranty issues).


_Modified by EODTEK at 6:29 AM 11-5-2009_


----------



## glenn1 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: (anonymous911)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anonymous911* »_
Right now, Im leaning onto Castrol Syn 5W-40 or 0W-30 or Mobile One Syn 0W-30. 
Just want to pick the right oil so the car will run perfectly and last longer. I've used 0w-40 Mobil One Syn since my 2002 GTI 1.8T. No problems so far. so i would like to try Castrol since it has the real German made syn oil, 
 
your not gonna notice a difference between those oils


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

Use any VW approved oil, they're all good. You can only get the filter from the dealership and other places that sell OEM stuff. the Part number is 06J-115-561B (for the oil filter).


_Modified by ryan mills at 11:41 AM 11-7-2009_


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (fastgti69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgti69* »_5w-30 mobile 1 synthetic.

The Mobil 1 in the US that meets spec is the 0w-40
cheers! mike


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (ryan mills)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryan mills* »_ You can only get the filter from the dealership and other places that sell OEM stuff. the Part number is 06J-115-561B (for the oil filter).


You sure about that? 
Should be:
06J115403C


----------



## rockbirdcth (Sep 11, 2011)

Here we go!

https://sites.google.com/site/stoyn...-vw-50200-approval-available-in-north-america 

Available at authorized Volkswagen dealers	Volkswagen Part No. ZVW 352 540S	5W-40
Castrol	Castrol Syntec	5W-40
Chevron	Chevron Supreme Synthetic	5W-40
Elf	Elf Excellium LDX	5W-40
Kendall	Kendall GT-1 Full synthetic Motor Oil	5W-40
Mobil	Mobil 1	0W-40
Motul	Motul 8100 X-cess	5W-40
Pennzoil-Quaker state	Pennzoil Synthetic European Formula	5W-40
Pennzoil-Quaker state	Pennzoil Synthetic European Formula Ultra	5W-30
Pennzoil-Quaker state	Quaker State Full Synthetic European Formula	5W-40
Pennzoil-Quaker state	Quaker State Full Synthetic European Formula Ultra	5W-30
Seventysix lubricants	76 Pure Synthetic Motor Oil	5W-40
Texaco	Havoline Synthetic	5W-40
Total	Total Quartz 9000	5W-40
Valvoline	Valvoline Synpower	5W-30
Valvoline	Valvoline Synpower	5W-40


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

EODTEK said:


> One correct answer only.
> Castrol Syntec 5 W 40. It meets the VW specs for 502.00.
> Anything else...you're taking your chances.
> (Chances...as in warranty issues).
> ...


Yeah, well that Syntec 5w40 isn't all its cracked up to be.. The FSI motors have chronic problems with the cam followers getting worn through, even with "OEM approved" Syntec. I know our TSI motors don't have this exact issue since we have roller followers, but the fact that the fact that VW chose to use Syntec as their OEM oil for that car doesn't give me any faith in their selection process. They should have used an oil with more zddp additives in it for better metal on metal lubrication. That's the reason that I don't adhere to VW's approved list. It was more about who was big enough to pay $$ for the tests to get approved rather than what oil was actually right for the car


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Slayer - so I gotta ask..what oil do you run in your TSI - I didn't see any mention of that.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

instigator31 said:


> Slayer - so I gotta ask..what oil do you run in your TSI - I didn't see any mention of that.


I'm using Rotella T6 5w40 in my car. For the money, it's one of the better buys for oil since it holds up so well. It's got good additives that don't shear down quickly, decent amounts of zinc and phosphorus, and it works in just about anything - cars, trucks, diesels, bikes with wet clutches, etc.

My comments weren't to say that I'm using the only proper oil and everyone should use it, but as an example that just becuase it's on the 502 list, don't take it as gospel. I don't like the fact the older FSI's have serious wear issues with a metal on metal flat tappet setup, and VW reccomends oil with low zinc and phosporus, which is a main wear preventer for those types of cam followers. Well, that and the fact that it says "Castrol" right on your oil cap. They didn't put that there out of the goodness of their hearts.. Castrol paid them to put that there, and that to me throws the validity of that whole list out the window.


----------



## kaban (Nov 11, 2005)

rockbirdcth said:


> Here we go!
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/stoyn...-vw-50200-approval-available-in-north-america
> 
> ...


thanks for this :thumbup:


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

I love the Mobil 1 ESP 5w30 for normal duty. It meets the latest 504.00/507.00 VW standards (newer than 502/505), and is specifically designed for diesel motors. Turbos are tough on oil, and diesel oils take prolonged periods of high heat much better. The people on the bobistheoilguy forums love it. 

check out this comparison applet


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

Mobil 1 0W-40 and 15W-50 (Formerly 5W-50) have the highest Zinc Additive at 1000-1200 ppm compared to the other leading oil manufactures.

Zinc is great for Cast Iron and Steel :thumbup:


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

I've been using Amsoil European Formula 5W-40 (not sure if its 30 or 40). It's working out great so far!


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Motul 8100 5w-40 Excess


----------

